# Navy Spec Warfare Platoon Leader Course



## amlove21 (Aug 15, 2015)

If you have the ability - and they're actually pretty open- absolutely take the NSW PLC if you can possibly swing it.

I'm a week through, and I can say that it is the singular best leadership course I have been involved in. I have taken foreign and joint courses up until now, and this one, hands down, is the best.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 16, 2015)

What is it about the class that has impressed you?


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 16, 2015)

policemedic said:


> What is it about the class that has impressed you?



He's not the only one using hair gel.....


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 16, 2015)

policemedic said:


> What is it about the class that has impressed you?


The difference in the communities (NSW/AF) is refreshing. Navy Chiefs own the culture, set the standard, and are the tactical leaders. I would say that- in the regular Air Force, and AFSOC, ACC, and AETC (1st hand experience in all)- not nearly enough focus is placed on leadership, and most certainly not on the enlisted side. NSW has identified that need and specifically designed a course for their Platoon Leaders to take a month and focus on individual leadership.

Couple reasons why I am fortunate to be here-

The AF has zero leadership courses. Not regular, not in AFSOC, nothing. Our PME is strictly for admin and does nearly nothing for leadership for a regular dude. For a Pararescueman? PME is a wasted 6 weeks. This is obviously my opinion, but I've taken everything except the senior NCO course and it was a waste.
This course is set so that the Platoon OIC and Platoon Chief attend together. The leadership of the platoon take the same course, work together, learn together. Absolutely genius. I'm here with my Flight Commander- I can not stress how awesome this is. It's one of those things that's so simple and so intuitive, you're angry at yourself for not thinking of it on your own.  
NSW doesn't pretend for a second like they know better. Hence, they contract out for speakers, blocks, different perspectives. We went through 2 days of public speaking and professional writing with a contract company to learn to speak/write effectively in a joint and partisan environment. The same company also went through 2 days of negotiation training for us- absolutely awesome.  We basically got the West Point Negotiation Project curriculum.
The amount of experience _alone_ in this course is humbling. Even if I was just there to listen to stories and take lessons learned and hear how other guys in my position handled problems it would be worth the month.
 The instructors care. A lot. It's obvious in the way they take feedback, change things, and work for us. I have always been impressed by my sister-service brothers, but I will walk away from this course with an even deeper appreciation. These guys are doing it for the right reasons.



DA SWO said:


> He's not the only one using hair gel.....


LOL, this is ALSO a true statement.


----------

